# cowan wax spinner



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Nick,

I don't have the Gunness uncapper (have a Cowan), but do have the Cowan wax spinner. PM me with any questions.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

*Cowen Spinner*

The best you can buy.An auger and the spinner is all you need,no heat exchange or nothing else.GOOD LUCK.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJjNOB5m9Xk  RDY-B


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

hey high rate that is exactly the reason i want one simplicity, but do you know if it works with the gunness?
great you tube videos just what i wanted to see.
regards Nick


----------

